# Vevo to Check Partner Visa Status?



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey all, hope you are well!

My partner is American and we applied for the partner visa (onshore) in September 2013. 

Since it's been 9+ months now, we're hoping to have some good news soon.

Out of curiosity, I just went onto Vevo and entered his visa grant number, passport number etc to check the status of his visa. However, it came up with an error: "Entered details cannot be confirmed as the Visa Grant Number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call --- and an officer will assist you".

The grant number I entered is definitely current and correct as it's the only correspondence we've had with Immigration. Does anybody know what this error means?

Thanks in advance!
Ali.


----------



## johnfm (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Ali, what's the visa grant number you're referring to? The only way you would have one for the partner visa is... well, if it had been granted already. If it's for the current visa he's on (e.g. student visa, bridging visa, etc), then the error you're receiving _may_ mean his partner visa has been granted. Take that with a grain of salt.

For what it's worth, I'm here on a student visa and, since I can't directly get updates on the partner visa application, have been checking the status of my student visa via VEVO. Basically, once the partner visa's been granted, the student visa will show up as an error or something to that effect.


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

johnfm said:


> Hi Ali, what's the visa grant number you're referring to? The only way you would have one for the partner visa is... well, if it had been granted already. If it's for the current visa he's on (e.g. student visa, bridging visa, etc), then the error you're receiving _may_ mean his partner visa has been granted. Take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm here on a student visa and, since I can't directly get updates on the partner visa application, have been checking the status of my student visa via VEVO. Basically, once the partner visa's been granted, the student visa will show up as an error or something to that effect.


Hey John, thanks for writing back. The grant number is for his Bridging Visa that came into effect just after we applied. His current employer used Vevo to check his immigration status back in January, so it's odd that it won't work for me now.

I may give Immigration a call at lunch... hopefully we get some good news!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

alicee said:


> Hey all, hope you are well!
> 
> My partner is American and we applied for the partner visa (onshore) in September 2013.
> 
> ...


The grant number you're entering is for his visa he's on currently while awaiting his partner visa? If you've been entering it before and it's worked fine and then suddenly stopped, that's often a sign another visa has been granted and overwritten the current one.  However, if you haven't been entering it and had it work before, make sure you're entering the grant number for the current visa he's on (like the PMV, tourist visa, Bridging Visa, etc.) If you still can't get it to work, try giving Immi a call.


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> The grant number you're entering is for his visa he's on currently while awaiting his partner visa? If you've been entering it before and it's worked fine and then suddenly stopped, that's often a sign another visa has been granted and overwritten the current one.  However, if you haven't been entering it and had it work before, make sure you're entering the grant number for the current visa he's on (like the PMV, tourist visa, Bridging Visa, etc.) If you still can't get it to work, try giving Immi a call.


Hey CG 

Yes, that's correct, the grant number is from the only correspondence we've had with Immi. This is the grant number for his bridging visa, which is in effect until a decision has been made on the partner visa.

I entered it a while ago, and his employer did the same, so fingers crossed!! I will give immi a call on my lunch break - do you think they'd tell me or would the call need to come from him?

Thanks!
Ali


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

He probably needs to call.


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> He probably needs to call.


Cool, thanks so much.

I'll update you guys as soon as we know! x


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

So, I just spent 54 minutes (!!) of my lunch break on hold with immigration... I had to hang up before they even answered :'( 

I called the 1800 number - is there another number we can call after work tonight?

I'm in Sydney btw 

Thanks in advance
Ali.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

alicee said:


> So, I just spent 54 minutes (!!) of my lunch break on hold with immigration... I had to hang up before they even answered :'(
> 
> I called the 1800 number - is there another number we can call after work tonight?
> 
> ...


Sometimes they might ask you to leave personal info and they will give you a call when it's your turn in the queue - a win-win basically, you don't have to wait on the phone and will get your call eventually. They did this with me once a few months ago.


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

Bay56 said:


> Sometimes they might ask you to leave personal info and they will give you a call when it's your turn in the queue - a win-win basically, you don't have to wait on the phone and will get your call eventually. They did this with me once a few months ago.


Hey Bay,

Unfortunately I didn't even get to this point, haha. I just want to know why we can't view the status in Vevo, and I'm hoping it's great news to start off the week!!


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

alicee said:


> Hey Bay,
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't even get to this point, haha. I just want to know why we can't view the status in Vevo, and I'm hoping it's great news to start off the week!!


Just buy a couple of balloons, few cakes, heaps of drinks, invite people over, get the music ready and wait for the grant email to come through. And if in the unfortunate event it does not come in time, nobody has ever complained of a little party for no apparent reason, hey?


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Call them at 8am and you will not need to wait. I did that and was connected in less than a minute. 

May also want to get a VEVO password so there'll not be a need to key in a super long TRN number when checking visa status


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*VEVO password*

Thanks for the hint. Is there an easy way a visa holder can get a VEVO password? I can see a screen to reset the password, but no screen to get one.



liferiver said:


> Call them at 8am and you will not need to wait. I did that and was connected in less than a minute.
> 
> May also want to get a VEVO password so there'll not be a need to key in a super long TRN number when checking visa status


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

afaik, calling them at the 13 number is the only way to get a vevo password.

but think it's worth it; as it shows the visa status associated with the password and passport clearly. One fine day, when new visa is granted, the new status will be shown, instead of some dubious system error which possibly leads applicant to a sudden fright of wtf is going on



Dinkum said:


> Thanks for the hint. Is there an easy way a visa holder can get a VEVO password? I can see a screen to reset the password, but no screen to get one.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Vevo password*

Thanks for your advice. I suspected I would have to call them. Cheers. 



liferiver said:


> afaik, calling them at the 13 number is the only way to get a vevo password.
> 
> but think it's worth it; as it shows the visa status associated with the password and passport clearly. One fine day, when new visa is granted, the new status will be shown, instead of some dubious system error which possibly leads applicant to a sudden fright of wtf is going on


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

Soooooo Vevo still isnt working, and Immi opens at 8.30 but I started work at 8.30 today so couldn't ring lol. They also didn't answer my calls at lunch so I'll try again in the morning.

Is Vevo working for everyone else??


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Alicee - my VEVO is working fine today. Still on BVA. Cheers


alicee said:


> Soooooo Vevo still isnt working, and Immi opens at 8.30 but I started work at 8.30 today so couldn't ring lol. They also didn't answer my calls at lunch so I'll try again in the morning.
> 
> Is Vevo working for everyone else??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, mine's working today. *Sigh.* lol. I was sort of hoping mine magically wouldn't, either, when I tried to log in.


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep, mine's working today. *Sigh.* lol. I was sort of hoping mine magically wouldn't, either, when I tried to log in.


Haha thanks for checking guys. Hopefully this is good news.. becauseee.. if the visa had been declined ( !!  ) then he would still remain on the bridging visa for another 28 days... so it wouldn't change at all in Vevo and they would let us know.

Checking his emails every 20 minutes just in case haha, I've turned into a nut


----------



## alicee (Jun 22, 2014)

YOU GUYS! I just spoke to immigration (called at 8.33 am, got connected at 8.51 haha oh joy). So the person on the phone told me that a decision on his visa had been made in APRIL! I said we hadnt received any communication, and that we had emailed immigration a few times..... he accidentally said that he got approved for permanent visa as he was already on temporary (??!) and then he was like umm he will have to ring up and get a password for vevo.
I said thank you and that was that. SO i th ink he may be approved but he will ring and check today. OH JOYYYYYYYYY 

ps sorry for bad grammar etc im just so excitedddddddd!!!!!!!! BUT let's not celebrate until we get the final word


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

alicee said:


> YOU GUYS! I just spoke to immigration (called at 8.33 am, got connected at 8.51 haha oh joy). So the person on the phone told me that a decision on his visa had been made in APRIL! I said we hadnt received any communication, and that we had emailed immigration a few times..... he accidentally said that he got approved for permanent visa as he was already on temporary (??!) and then he was like umm he will have to ring up and get a password for vevo.
> I said thank you and that was that. SO i th ink he may be approved but he will ring and check today. OH JOYYYYYYYYY
> 
> ps sorry for bad grammar etc im just so excitedddddddd!!!!!!!! BUT let's not celebrate until we get the final word


Immigration did this to my partner as well 
After waiting and waiting we realised that VEVO was giving the error when we checked the subclass 300 visa even though we hadn't received any news that the 820 had been granted.

It turns out they had mailed her visa grant letter and all our photos and extra stuff they return to the WRONG address about 2 months prior. It was so lucky for us that the person who received the mail had returned it to sender, and about a month after that we got it back. Even though my partner had ticked the box to allow email communication with the department, they decided to just post the grant letter back with all our stuff because they processed & granted it within 2 weeks of receiving the application.

They emailed through a grant letter straight away after we asked what was going on :/

At the time we were living in an apartment (number 110) and the person at Immigration had emailed it to apartment number 101... GRRR! It might be a simple typo, but it is so frustrating that they couldn't double check such an important document before mailing it!


----------

